# Pet Pigeon Travel



## dekebrent2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello all ... this is Derrick ("dekebrent"). For whatever reason, I cannot seem to log onto the site w/ posting privileges from my home computer, so I had to register a second name from the home computer -- dekebrent2. I'm still the same guy w/ the wonderful pet pigeon, Pete.

Question -- is there anything special I need to know about taking Pete on a 4 hour car ride to my hometown? She'll be in a cage for the trip, buckled into the front seat beside me, and I will have seed and water for her. She's just about done nesting w/ a set of infertile eggs.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Derrick, do take Pete with you. He'll do just fine. For years we would pile the back seat of our pickup with pigeons in cages and take them to the beach with us. At first, with at least 10 or more they would fuss, but soon settled down and actually seemed to enjoy it. We have even held some in our laps during the 3+ hour trip - of course they were not able to fly.

We always took an extra jug of fresh water with us. I also would not fill the water bowl too deep. Another thing that helped was to tape the seed and water bowls to the bottom of the cage with postal sealing tape to keep them in place so they don't become flying missiles if you have to suddenly stop. I just folded the tape over so both sides were sticky, attach to the bottom of the bowls and then press them hard onto the cage surface. Scotch tape just doesn't hold as well.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derrick, Maggie...

One thing I'd like to mention is that sometimes, pigeons can get motion sickness from travelling in the car. I guess it depends on the bird and what they can see etc. 

I've taken my birds to the vets in the car before and on a few occasions they started to vomit. I'm not sure what causes it, whether is the view of the terrain rushing by them so fast out the windows or if it's the actual motion of the car, bumping and turning.

In any case, it's not that serious but it's just something you might want to be on the lookout for. If Pete starts to heave, then you might want to cover the opening of the travelling cage so he can't see things rushing past so fast


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Derrick,

I have been using pigeon carriers that are designed so only the bird can see the ceiling in the car. This eliminates some from throwing up. These use soft netting material to allow air flow but they can't see out of it.

However, I don't use these carriers for a long trip as I like to be able to give them food and water in cups that can't be hooked on the netting.

I use cat carriers for one bird at a time, and they work nice cause you can hang food and water dishes from them. You can also use a towel to cover them, if you don't want them to see outside.

To relax the bird before and during the trip (and helps with naussea) you can make some chamomile tea for them, allow it to cool and add water to it. It works great!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derrick, 

You may want to try downloading and installing the firefox browser and it should end all your log in problems. 

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

Many of us are using this product now and I don't think any of us have had any problems with logging in, posting etc.


----------



## dekebrent2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Brad -- Thanks for the firefox browser, works like a charm.

Maggie, Brad and Treesa -- Thanks for the tips. As of right now, I plan to put Pete into her regular cage, which is about 2' high, 2' wide, and about 1.5' deep. I'll prop it up w/ books to make it level in the passenger seat. That should allow her to roam around some (will be doing highway driving where there are not many bumps) and also perch. She'll be low enough in the seat that she will not be able to see much, if any, of the outdoors going by. If that becomes an issue, I'll take along something to cover her cage so she can relax. I will definitely take along some diluted chamomille tea.

Pete's in for a treat this weekend -- she gets to meet my mom!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi decabrent2,


Well, of course Birds differ as individuals...

I used to line up a bunch of Squabs or young almost fliers, along the front seat top edge ( bench seats, old time cars) and take them for rides, go to the park that way, and they loved it. I had a '46 chevy one ton Pick up with the ventilating windsshield, and so I'd have the windshield opn of course. That or my (Oh I miss these!) '36 Chev sedan, where they'd perch along that long seat back.

Now too, any Bird that is free in the car, who can fly or hop impetuously, well, one should keep the windows closed, just in case...

Some older Birds, adults, will probably like rideing in the car more then others will. Or, with a few times of trying it, some will love it, some may tolerate it and some may hate it.

The few times I went any distance, with just one Bird, I just had them on my shoulder, right shoulder and kept my window closed also...or, in the occasion of transporting a wonderful Duck I had partially raised, I was the passenger and held the Duck in my lap and she loved it, looking out the window, looking at me for my reaction to things and people, me looking at her for her reactions to things and people, she was very interested in all the things going by. we'd pass other cars with Dogs in them, and she'd really look! And she had a good appetite also and had a nice lunch in transit as we drove.

Modern cars suck as for these kinds of things compared to the old 'Bench Seats' where you could have them there one way or another, in a cage or in an elevated cage or just perching on the seat top.

But if yours is likely to be in a cage, who knows? Pete might like being able to see out and feel the breeze within reason, of your open windows, and if you can have his cage that way, you bet! - see if he likes it. 


Of course, if he does not seem to like it, you can set him in his cage on the back seat or something and even cover it in a light cloth...just as you say above...

Have fun!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

dekebrent2 said:


> *As of right now, I plan to put Pete into her regular cage, which is about 2' high, 2' wide, and about 1.5' deep.*
> I'll prop it up w/ books to make it level in the passenger seat. That should allow her to roam around some (will be doing highway driving where there are not many bumps) and also perch. She'll be low enough in the seat that she will not be able to see much, if any, of the outdoors going by. If that becomes an issue, I'll take along something to cover her cage so she can relax. I will definitely take along some diluted chamomille tea.
> 
> *Pete's in for a treat this weekend -- she gets to meet my mom!*


Hi Derrick,
Your setup sounds great.  

Three years ago Chuck brought Frank & Jessie From Denver to our place in AZ in his semi with no problems. He had them all set up in the sleeper. They had a wonderful trip. I think he stopped more on that trip, to check on them, then he did driving cross country.  

He also took a couple rescued racers to Terry (from Phoenix to LA) in his semi. They did wonderfully as well. 

Pete will have a grand trip.  

I love that he is going to visit you Mom. Can't wait to hear all about Pete's Big Adventure. 
Safe traveling to you both.  

Cindy


----------



## dekebrent2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Phil and Cindy --

Thanks for the well-wishes. Phil, I agree that modern cars w/ bucket seats are really not as good as the old bench seats for a cage setup or having the birds hang out free. Pete's handled car rides to the vet cross-town well thus far, so I am hopeful that she will do her usual, which is walk around the cage to get settled in, then hit the perch for some viewing, followed relaxation.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Update on Pete & Derrick's Travel Adventure:

We made it about a third of the way into the trip before my poor little hen started vomiting and heaving. I realized then that I had remembered everything but the cage cover for her, so we turned around and came back home to DC. She (Pete) was actually fine on the trip home to DC, sitting on her perch in the cage taking interest in the scenery passing by. She probably would have been fine eventually during the trip to my hometown in PA, but I just struggled w/ watching her heave and look so tired. Perhaps next time, I will try a cat carrier instead of the larger cage -- may cut down on her reaction to the motion.

Right now, Pete is back in her lair (back room of my house) w/ me, preening herself and happy to be "home." Thanks again to everyone for your advice and well-wishes.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derrick, 

Sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip and that Pete did get sick. The longer trips are definitely more of a concern for the possibility of vomiting.

The few times I have transported my birds to the vet, they did vomit. That trip is about 25 minutes each way. I used a cat carrier to take them in as well with the door on the front only. I never brought a cover those times myself.

Now, when I brought my youngsters home from Mary's house, they were in a box, completely covered and with air holes on the sides. This was a longer car ride of about 1 hour and the birds didn't vomit. I think it has more to do with what they can see than the motions of the car.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Brad -- Thanks. I think you're right. When Pete got comfortable in the cage, lying on her belly, she was fine, no problems. But b/c of traffic on the highway or construction, I had to stop or slow down and change lanes a couple of times. When I did this, she usually got up off her belly to see what was going on. After she raised up and looked around, vomiting would follow shortly thereafter.

She's fine now, though, back to flying around her room, cooing for me to play, and playing her little jokes (flying close to my head and tapping me w/ her wing).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, Derrick, I'm sorry to hear about Pete's traveling experience.

I have a background in doing training tosses, so that requires travel. We use the standard travel boxes designed for pigeons, as I mentioned earlier. I have never had any of my birds (12 of them to each of these carriers) toss their cookies, the design definitely has something to do with it. 

You can go to the pigeon supply houses, the websites, and you should be able to see the pictures of the "training toss carriers." I merely suggest just looking at them, cause it gives you an idea of design, not to go out and buy them. I would be happy to share one of the 50 carriers I have. LOL

http://www.globalpigeon.com/

http://www.jedds.com/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Derrick, I sure am sorry you had to cancel your trip but what a wonderful person you are to put Pete's health first. That has really touched me.

In all the years we traveled with many birds in the back seat of our pickup, often with cages almost hitting the ceiling, we never had one get sick. It may be that they could not see out as well in the truck or they were distracted from looking out by "talking" back and forth to each other.

Maggie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I wonder if there may be an emotional element involved. The two times I've had birds get car sick, it seemed related to stress. Walter got sick when I was driving him to the people who volunteered to take him. More recently, Grace got sick enroute to the veterinarian for a check up. She is a rescued racing homer and anything reminding her of racing (crates, car rides, etc.) worries her immensely.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Terri B,*

you may have a thought there. The only time Squeaks has been in a car was to be taken to the Vet! Squeaks might very well have thrown up due to just stress.

Won't be able to check this out and try covering the carrier until the next time I take him in. I was hoping to get him yearly checkups but may delay the timing if he gets too stressed!


----------

